# Problem rebooting a Dell Precision T7400?

## bjorntj

I have Dell Precision T7400 and I am having problems with rebooting, as in it won't.

It gets to "Restarting the system" and then stops; I then need to power off the computer and on again too reboot.. 

I have tried not to include ACPI support when compiling the kernel but that didn't help..

I have also checked my log files but I can't find anything related to this problem...

Any suggestions?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## mamac

Hi,

Which kernel version do you use?

----------

## bjorntj

 *mamac wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Which kernel version do you use?

 

2.6.24-r8

BTJ

----------

## mamac

must be something missing in the kernel... does it happen only for reboot or also with shutdown?

----------

## bjorntj

 *mamac wrote:*   

> must be something missing in the kernel... does it happen only for reboot or also with shutdown?

 

Only reboot, shutdown works as it should...

This is my .config file..:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

# Mon May 26 14:56:47 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-BTJ"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=m

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_DS1682=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

CONFIG_W1=m

CONFIG_W1_CON=y

#

# 1-wire Bus Masters

#

# CONFIG_W1_MASTER_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2490 is not set

# CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2482 is not set

#

# 1-wire Slaves

#

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM is not set

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_SMEM is not set

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433 is not set

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2760=m

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PDA_POWER=m

CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409 is not set

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA827X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_QT1010 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2060 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2266 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2131 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=m

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=865

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp865"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

# CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

BTJ

----------

## mamac

Did you try 'shutdown -r' from the console?

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> ...Only reboot, shutdown works as it should...

 

Well... I'm a bit stuck here but I'd still say it's a kernel issue.

My idea would be to boot on the livecd, see if reboot and shutdown works with livecd then compile another kernel using genkernel.

Do you have any external module installed?

P.S.: Very nice computer by the way...

----------

## bjorntj

I have been meaning to try to boot from the live cd but haven't tried it yet...

With external module, you mean like nvidia or? I am using the nvidia-drivers ebuild...

Thx, I like it...  :Smile:  (except for the reboot part... Not often I reboot but still annoying....)

BTJ

----------

## mamac

Yes, I was thinking about things like your nvidia ebuild that could prevent from reboot because I've already read that somewhere.

What about 'shutdown -r'?

----------

## bjorntj

Tried to unload the nvidia module before rebooting but still the same and also with shutdown -r 

(I am going to try the live cd later tonight...)

BTJ

----------

## bjorntj

Just tried too boot from the Ubuntu Live CD (the Gentoo 8 Live CD is over 800MB even if it is supposed to be under 700MB!?) but it hangs during reboot there also....

Maybe there is a bug in the BIOS or something...?

BTJ

----------

